
The Alexa Top 1M Sites file has been retired - dacm
https://support.alexa.com/hc/en-us/articles/235229028-The-Alexa-Top-1-Million-Sites-file-has-been-retired-November-2016
======
NiekvdMaas
Does anyone know of any alternatives? SimilarWeb should jump in a publish a
similar top-1MM CSV daily.

